# My bad axes just arrived



## ntdouglas (Jan 24, 2008)

You can't even call these things sticks. More like boards. They look sweet and are freaking huge. lol


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats, very nice! But what was wrong with your mushkins (couldn't hit 1200+)?


----------



## erocker (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a set of these as well.  I'm just waiting for my processor to arrive.  Wile E has these going at 1400 easy.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 24, 2008)

wtf!! AXES????? DDR2 1200 :O.......where have they been all my life


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 24, 2008)

Hawk1 said:


> Congrats, very nice! But what was wrong with your mushkins (couldn't hit 1200+)?[/QUOTE
> 
> Just wanted to try something faster. Plus these were cheap from newegg. A good back up to my Mushkins.


----------



## panchoman (Jan 24, 2008)

good luck with overclocking those! and dont forget to keep us updated!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 24, 2008)

Put a stick on the end of them and they are axes lol, bet they OC really well too


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 24, 2008)

panchoman said:


> good luck with overclocking those! and dont forget to keep us updated!



Thanks man. I will post.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 24, 2008)

They look titties in my computer next to my nirvana also.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> I have a set of these as well.  I'm just waiting for my processor to arrive.  Wile E has these going at 1400 easy.



I know, I read his post. Unfortunately I can't get these things to run stable at 1200. 1100mhz and they throw a few errors in memtest. 1200mhz at 2.25 vdimm and board won't boot. 1000mhz and there fine. Any suggestions guys?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 24, 2008)

bad ram


----------



## erocker (Jan 24, 2008)

I hope I don't get that problem..   Exchange them now, before they run out of stock again.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 24, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> bad ram



Are you just trying to pad your posts? This thread is just starting. You know nothing about my computer or the bios settings. I'm at 1113mhz stable. And will keep upping it. I'm just looking for some guidence here. Guys?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 24, 2008)

Well the way you talked it sounded like it was bad.

STP settings with the right voltage it should get to 1200 easy.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 24, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Well the way you talked it sounded like it was bad.
> 
> STP settings with the right voltage it should get to 1200 easy.



What do you mean by stp settings? I relaxed a few of the sub-timings and upped nb voltage
to get to 1113. Too tired to mess around more, will try tonight. But I don't think the ram is faulty. Usually when ram can't hit advertised speed its a board or bios issue.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 24, 2008)

When I read "bad axes" the first thing that came to my mind was the Intel "Bad Axe" D975XBX2 motherboard because "bad axe" is the informal name of that board, much like Bonetrail and Skulltrail.

Good luck with the RAM, mate.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jan 24, 2008)

<-- I think I was the first user of Axes on this board


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 24, 2008)

btarunr said:


> When I read "bad axes" the first thing that came to my mind was the Intel "Bad Axe" D975XBX2 motherboard because "bad axe" is the informal name of that board, much like Bonetrail and Skulltrail.
> 
> Good luck with the RAM, mate.



Thanks, sorry about the confusion.


----------



## snuif09 (Jan 24, 2008)

looks like awesome ram to me


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 24, 2008)

so, your the one that bought the ram off newegg when i had it in the cart to buy it!?!? lol.. I'm glad you like it and hope they do good!


----------



## panchoman (Jan 24, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> so, your the one that bought the ram off newegg when i had it in the cart to buy it!?!? lol.. I'm glad you like it and hope they do good!



you got D-Blocked!


----------



## erocker (Jan 24, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> so, your the one that bought the ram off newegg when i had it in the cart to buy it!?!? lol.. I'm glad you like it and hope they do good!



It could of been me as well...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 24, 2008)

panchoman said:


> you got D-Blocked!



Yeah I did, but my crucial is hitting 1200. So i don't feel so bad! Plus it looks pretty in his system!




erocker said:


> It could of been me as well...



if you bought it around 3pm then it might be... Just don't tell me it was... I'd have to...
..
...
....
...
..
.
Thank YOU!


----------



## erocker (Jan 24, 2008)

1:49:13 pm.  Dunno what time zone you're in, but I'm probablly the guy.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 24, 2008)

You                   b@$t@r* it was YOU! lol.. I thank you for it... i bought everything at 1:53:26 your time...


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 24, 2008)

lol you guys. What is it sold out again?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't know... I went to buy new ram and mobo because i had to rma my stuff and they just gave me my money back... So I got the transends in the cart with my blood iron... then when i go to check out, its out of stock.... then the next day wile-e is posting it on tpu how someone should get the ram and its back in stock! so long story short.. It was Erocker that bought the transends that I wanted to buy! lol


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok guys, this is my first try at clocking ram this high and I'm taking it slowly. I tried upping fsb termination voltage and it seemed to do the trick. Does anybody know what fsb termination is/does. It must have something to do with the boards chipset because I really think the chipset has been holding me back. Now I have to decide if I want to go higher on cpu to try to hit 1200mhz on ram lol.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jan 27, 2008)

Aw man I thought this thread was going to be about guitars.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 27, 2008)

I guess I should have renamed this thread.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 27, 2008)

hey, have you had any luck getting those things over 1200, i've got a kit of corsair that does 1066 at 2.35v 5,5,5,15 but it isnt' high enough for me to max out my oc the way i want, i was thinking bout purchasing this stuff if it's clocking alright??


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 27, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> You                   b@$t@r* it was YOU! lol.. I thank you for it... i bought everything at 1:53:26 your time...



Hey man whats your volts and timings on your crucials???


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 27, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> hey, have you had any luck getting those things over 1200, i've got a kit of corsair that does 1066 at 2.35v 5,5,5,15 but it isnt' high enough for me to max out my oc the way i want, i was thinking bout purchasing this stuff if it's clocking alright??



Haven't tried for 1200 yet, making sure everything is stable right now.
Trying to beat crysis now lol. Alot goes into hitting 1200 with the boards chipset. P35 and x38 have no problem.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey man whats your volts and timings on your crucials???








thats everything


----------



## DOM (Jan 27, 2008)

what are your settings in the bios for the mem tim

mine is 5-5-5-15-5-30-11-10-10 somthing like that 

cuz i can get to 1200Mhz at 3.2GHz 400X8 but i dont think the mobo likes it  

so it might just be the mobo cuz its needs NB at 1.45v to get the mem divider up


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2008)

mines at 5-5-5-15 at 1100. at 1:1 fsb...

I would go down to 1100... the rams getting toasty huh???


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 27, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> what are your settings in the bios for the mem tim
> 
> mine is 5-5-5-15-5-30-11-10-10 somthing like that
> 
> ...



Can you run stable at 1200 dom? Just asking cause I noticed you have p5b also.


----------



## DOM (Jan 27, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Can you run stable at 1200 dom? Just asking cause I noticed you have p5b also.



im testing it right now had to reboot and do somethings Im using ORTHOS on blend

cpu 3.2GHz 1.325v in bios 1.312v in windows MEM 1200Mhz with 2.25V bios and I think its 2.2v cuz in Aisuite it shows as 2.2v cuz its jumps from 2.15v to 2.25v in to bios but anyways it been 6mins so far


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 27, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> im testing it right now had to reboot and do somethings Im using ORTHOS on blend
> 
> cpu 3.2GHz 1.325v in bios 1.312v in windows MEM 1200Mhz with 2.25V bios and I think its 2.2v cuz in Aisuite it shows as 2.2v cuz its jumps from 2.15v to 2.25v in to bios but anyways it been 6mins so far



I've got orthos running right now too.I'm at 2.25 vdimm 1.55nb to get 1150. Are you familiar with your board? In my post earlier I asked what fsb termination is/does. And nobody replied. Do you know? Going to 1.40 helped me also. It must effect the chipset in some way.


----------



## DOM (Jan 27, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> I've got orthos running right now too.I'm at 2.25 vdimm 1.55nb to get 1150. Are you familiar with your board? In my post earlier I asked what fsb termination is/does. And nobody replied. Do you know? Going to 1.40 helped me also. It must effect the chipset in some way.



oh yeah idk  but i have it set to the lowest but in your case might help cuz you have a Q which needs more power


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 27, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> oh yeah idk  but i have it set to the lowest but in your case might help cuz you have a Q which needs more power



Do you know what fsb termination does tho?


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 27, 2008)

You know what else is interesting. I just noticed I'm getting vdroop with cpu under load. And I also just opened up AI and its showing 2.2 vdimm. I have it set at 2.25 in bios. I can't believe the board is undervolting the ram that much.


----------



## DOM (Jan 27, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> You what else is interesting. I just noticed I'm getting vdroop with cpu under load. And I also just opened up AI and its showing 2.2 vdimm. I have it set at 2.25 in bios. I can't believe the board is undervolting the ram that much.


naw i think ASUS fuck up in the bios cuz it goes from 2.15v to 2.25 they missed 2.2 lol 

cuz thats the stock volts for the mem anyways and vdroop is the v-core the mem never changes but you can fix the v-core vdroop here

but you might want to use core temp or speedfan to see your temps cuz Intel Thermal Analysis Tool was made for the P M's


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 27, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> naw i think ASUS fuck up in the bios cuz it goes from 2.15v to 2.25 they missed 2.2 lol
> 
> cuz thats the stock volts for the mem anyways and vdroop is the v-core the mem never changes but you can fix the v-core vdroop here
> 
> but you might want to use core temp or speedfan to see your temps cuz Intel Thermal Analysis Tool was made for the P M's



What do you mean made for the pm's? I also use core temp and it actually reports lower temps. For some reason I just believe the higher one.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 27, 2008)

newgg discontinued this ram it says deactivated. I had to buy it from there online store.


----------



## DOM (Jan 27, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> What do you mean made for the pm's? I also use core temp and it actually reports lower temps. For some reason I just believe the higher one.



Intel® Pentium® M Processor cuz what bios are you one use core temp what ver is it ?


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 27, 2008)

trt740 said:


> newgg discontinued this ram it says deactivated. I had to buy it from there online store.



Funny you mentioned that. I went on the egg earlier to read some reviews about it and it was gone. I wonder why? I mean so far mine kit rocks. And I can't help it, they just look sweet.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 27, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Intel® Pentium® M Processor cuz what bios are you one use core temp what ver is it ?



Alright, I got ya on tat. Made for older cpus. Coretemp version .96.


----------



## DOM (Jan 27, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Alright, I got ya on tat. Made for older cpus. Coretemp version .96.



the one there is 0.96.1  just click it and you can dl it same for speedfan there the latest vers 

so you still running ORTHOS ? im getting to 1hr


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 27, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> the one there is 0.96.1  just click it and you can dl it same for speedfan there the latest vers
> 
> so you still running ORTHOS ? im getting to 1hr



Whats the diff between .96 and .96.1? I never really cared for speedfan tho. I just turned orthos off at 3hrs, thats plenty good.
So your at one hour at 1200mhz? Then I should be able to hit 1200 to Have you tried memtest?


----------



## DOM (Jan 27, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Whats the diff between .96 and .96.1? I never really cared for speedfan tho. I just turned orthos off at 3hrs, thats plenty good.
> So your at one hour at 1200mhz? Then I should be able to hit 1200 to Have you tried memtest?


Version 0.96.1 - 15th January, 2008

- Add: Support for Phenom and "Barcelona" Opteron.
- Add: Support all K8 processors.
- Add: Support Intel Celeron M 500 series.

- Fix: Wrong CPU speed on Intel ES chips.
- Fix: Fix M0 Tjunction max detection.
- Fix: Intel QX6850 CPU's rating shown as QX6650.
- Fix: Intel E6550 CPU's rating shown as E6650.
- Fix: Intel Celeron M 400 series detected incorrectly.
- Fix: AMD Opteron for Socket AM2 reported as Santa Rosa instead of Santa Ana.

well its passing ORTHOS on blend it well pass memtest cuz i got memtest on the boot disk

i'll post some pics of the setting in the bios brb


----------



## DOM (Jan 28, 2008)

http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa306/dom71/Picture013.jpg






http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa306/dom71/Picture012.jpg


----------



## trt740 (Jan 28, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Funny you mentioned that. I went on the egg earlier to read some reviews about it and it was gone. I wonder why? I mean so far mine kit rocks. And I can't help it, they just look sweet.



Mine don't have a giant amount of head room over 1250 but heck at that timing and voltage they are super fast. My first kit i payed 117.00 shipped from the egg but the online store charge me 143.00 shipped (even at this price you cannot but micron D9 DDR2 1200 ram any place else .They cost way over 200.00) I bought it to make sure I had it. try to find it any palce but here  http://ec.transcendusa.com/product/ItemDetail.asp?ItemID=TX1200QLJ-2GK


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Version 0.96.1 - 15th January, 2008
> 
> - Add: Support for Phenom and "Barcelona" Opteron.
> - Add: Support all K8 processors.
> ...



Yeah, give me some screenies


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Mine don't have a giant amount of head room over 1250 but heck at that timing and voltage they are super fast.




Oh, you got them running?


----------



## DOM (Jan 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Mine don't have a giant amount of head room over 1250 but heck at that timing and voltage they are super fast.



i think it might be the mobo "chipset" cuz i would like to get a X38 but no funds for that right now  cuz the most I got was 1290Mhz but the mobo really didnt like that it well bench but wouldnt restart 


edit: and it wasn't with the max volts on the mem tryed it and it wouldnt boot even with that past 1290Mhz


----------



## trt740 (Jan 28, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Oh, you got them running?



Mine are screaming fast they will do DDR2  1279 max. I bought a second set. Wile do DDR 21400 at a 333 strap but he does have a  Asus Maximus board.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wile said to try with a 333 strap and his went alot higher.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> i think it might be the mobo "chipset" cuz i would like to get a X38 but no funds for that right now  cuz the most I got was 1290Mhz but the mobo really didnt like that it well bench but wouldnt restart
> 
> 
> edit: and it wasn't with the max volts on the mem tryed it and it wouldnt boot even with that past 1290Mhz



Did you try what I did? Up nb volts and try 1.40 fsb termination. Are you stable at 1200?


----------



## DOM (Jan 28, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Did you try what I did? Up nb volts and try 1.40 fsb termination. Are you stable at 1200?



lol post #52 are the settings i was using with 1+hrs on ORTHOS 

Q's need more juice the dual cores


----------



## trt740 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Here it is.*



ntdouglas said:


> Oh, you got them running?


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> lol post #52 are the settings i was using with 1+hrs on ORTHOS
> 
> Q's need more juice the dual cores




Post 52 is a blank post. Atleast on my end.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


>



What divider are you using to get 1200?


----------



## DOM (Jan 28, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Post 52 is a blank post. Atleast on my end.


 i see them well re posted them and with the link


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> i see them well re posted them and with the link




I see them now. I just can't open them.


----------



## DOM (Jan 28, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> I see them now. I just can't open them.


LOL can you see them now ?
http://img.techpowerup.org/080127/Picture013.jpg





http://img.techpowerup.org/080127/Picture012.jpg


----------



## trt740 (Jan 28, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> What divider are you using to get 1200?



they were set at ddr 800 and the strap is on auto


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, I see. Gosh it looks just my bios. Are they stable at 1200? Because your sub timings are a little tighter than mine. And I've read/heard you should disable static read control for higher ram clocks.
Interesting to that you locked in sb vcore and ich chipset voltage. What does that help with?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 28, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Yeah, I see. Gosh it looks just my bios. Are they stable at 1200? Because your sub timings are a little tighter than mine. And I've read/heard you should disable static read control for higher ram clocks.
> Interesting to that you locked in sb vcore and ich chipset voltage. What does that help with?



call me goofy but I change the  4 main timings and set the rest to auto but thats just me.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> they were set at ddr 800 and the strap is on auto



So on your board you manually adjust where the strap occurs?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 28, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> So on your board you manually adjust where the strap occurs?



yes. I'm not a big ram setting guy. On this topic I know very little.


----------



## DOM (Jan 28, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Yeah, I see. Gosh it looks just my bios. Are they stable at 1200? Because your sub timings are a little tighter than mine. And I've read/heard you should disable static read control for higher ram clocks.
> Interesting to that you locked in sb vcore and ich chipset voltage. What does that help with?


well those are the stock tim 
never changed the only ones I change are the 1st 6,  5-5-5-15-5-30 and 4-4-4-12-4-25 thats it 

and i just use the the lowests volts to be stable dont need the extra heat 

and is i'll try the disable static read control i think I did when I got 1290Mhz brb see if I can beat it


----------



## DOM (Jan 28, 2008)

@trt740 can you run your mem unlinked to the bus ? cuz at 450 its 900-1125-1350 on the mem for me


----------



## Water Drop (Jan 28, 2008)

btarunr said:


> When I read "bad axes" the first thing that came to my mind was the Intel "Bad Axe" D975XBX2 motherboard because "bad axe" is the informal name of that board, much like Bonetrail and Skulltrail.


I thought of the Intel Bad Axe 975X mobo as well


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> @trt740 can you run your mem unlinked to the bus ? cuz at 450 its 900-1125-1350 on the mem for me




Thats what I wondering.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> yes. I'm not a big ram setting guy. On this topic I know very little.




You bitch lol What a sweet board you have.


----------



## DOM (Jan 28, 2008)

well have you had any luck getting 1200 Mhz ?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 28, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> @trt740 can you run your mem unlinked to the bus ? cuz at 450 its 900-1125-1350 on the mem for me



My straps are 200 266 333 400 on auto the chipset does it it'self. It is not unlinked like on a 680 board. Remeber I am not up on this topic so i'm doing my best. If I sound stupid on this topic it is because I am


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well have you had any luck getting 1200 Mhz ?



Nope. I'm still at 1150. I might try later on after I have a few beers, that usually loosens me up a little. I'm just happy I'm totally stable at 1150. So I keep asking you and you won't respond, are you stable at 1200 or no?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys if you see any more of this ram any place let me know I hate to pay 136.00 plus 7.00 shipping when the Egg had it as low as 109.00 and free shipping. Still once again for ddr1200 2.2v ram even 136.00 is not unreasonable compared to other brand which are way over 200.00. I am totally stable myself. I'm wil try and get a max over clock for you on this ram.


----------



## DOM (Jan 28, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Nope. I'm still at 1150. I might try later on after I have a few beers, that usually loosens me up a little. I'm just happy I'm totally stable at 1150. So I keep asking you and you won't respond, are you stable at 1200 or no?



yes lol for 1+hrs ORTOHS  told you already


----------



## DOM (Jan 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> My straps are 200 266 333 400 on auto the chipset does it it'self. It is not unlinked like on a 680 board. Remeber I am not up on this topic so i'm doing my best. If I sound stupid on this topic it is because I am



well dont feel bad im not the best 

so im thinking its the cpu then cuz its a 1333 cpu


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> yes lol for 1+hrs ORTOHS  told you already



Orthos blend is one thing. Memtest will find errors more than any other. Did you boot memtest? If it is stable at 1200 are you gonna leave it there?


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well dont feel bad im not the best
> 
> so im thinking its the cpu then cuz its a 1333 cpu



Its the chipset. And I believe the straps on the p35 occur sooner than on the 965 like ours. Plus he can manually change the strap if he wants to.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 28, 2008)

okay guys my ram will do 1290 no higher I can set my strap to tell me in the bio that it's at 1300 but when I get to windows it's at 1200. It's a bios chip set thing with this ram. I will mem test my ram at 1200 and get back to you.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> okay guys my ram will do 1290 no higher I can set my strap to tell me in the bio that it's at 1300 but when I get to windows it's at 1200. It's a bios chip set thing with this ram. I will mem test my ram at 1200 and get back to you.



Ya, let me know. I did 400% this morning so I feel I'm stable as a rock. Plus three hours of orthos small ftt's testing vcore.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, what chipset does the maximus formula have like wile e?


----------



## btarunr (Jan 28, 2008)

^Intel X38 + ICH9R southbridge


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

btarunr said:


> ^Intel X38 + ICH9R southbridge




Ok, that explains why he can hit ddr2 1400.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 28, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Ya, let me know. I did 400% this morning so I feel I'm stable as a rock. Plus three hours of orthos small ftt's testing vcore.



Okay ran memtest 3 passes no errors DDR1200. I have ran it before as well without any errors for hours.. My motherboard only supports 1066 and this ram is fine at DDR1200. I don't think it is the ram it's bios issues Chipset etc.


----------



## hat (Jan 28, 2008)

What is this strap thing you guys are talking about? Is it FSBRAM ?


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Okay ran memtest 3 passes no errors DDR1200. I have ran it before as well without any errors for hours.. My motherboard only supports 1066 and this ram is fine at DDR1200. I don't hink it is the ram it's bios issues Chipset etc.



I thought that your  cpu is 1333 fsb? So if your at 1066 like me I should be able to hit 1200 error free. Wait, your p35 right? Anyway, congrats man, good job at 1200. It probably doesn't mean much besides benching, but 1200 is titties. You don't see many guys running 1200. You did excellent.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

hat said:


> What is this strap thing you guys are talking about? Is it FSBRAM ?



Thats an excellent question hat. I can explain that as best as I can and I'm by no means a ram expert so if anybody wants to chime in your very welcome. On Intel platforms the nb or mch chipset is also the memory controller. So the nb has latencies and timings just like your ram. When a strap occurs, the chipset loosens its timings which allows it to run faster, which allows the ram to run faster. Thats why when you run memtest and throw errors, it might not be the ram. It could be the chipset erroring which then makes the ram throw errors. Upping the chipset voltage or hitting the next strap could make you stable where as before it would error.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 28, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> I thought that your  cpu is 1333 fsb? So if your at 1066 like me I should be able to hit 1200 error free. Wait, your p35 right? Anyway, congrats man, good job at 1200. It probably doesn't mean much besides benching, but 1200 is titties. You don't see many guys running 1200. You did excellent.



Well I can get it up to as high as 1290 but you have to find the right spot and it is at lower cpu speeds aswell. Also yes my board is a P35 but offically only supports 1066 ram.

my board

Model 
Brand ASUS  
Model P5K-E/WIFI-AP  
Supported CPU 
CPU Socket Type LGA 775  
CPU Type Core 2 Quad / Core 2 Extreme / Core 2 Duo / Pentium Extreme / Pentium D / Pentium 4  
FSB 1333/1066MHz  
Chipsets 
North Bridge Intel P35  
South Bridge Intel ICH9R  
Memory 
Number of Memory Slots 4×240pin  
*Memory Standard DDR2 1066  *Maximum Memory Supported 8GB  
Dual Channel Supported Yes  
Expansion Slots 
PCI Express x16 2 x PCI-E x16 (blue @ x16 mode, black @ x4 or x1 mode)  
PCI Express x1 2  
PCI Slots 3  
Storage Devices 
PATA 1 x ATA100 2 Dev. Max  
SATA 3Gb/s 6  
SATA RAID 0/1/JBOD  
Onboard Audio 
Audio Chipset ADI AD1988B  
Audio Channels 8 Channels  
Onboard LAN 
LAN Chipset Marvell 88E8056  
Max LAN Speed 10/100/1000Mbps  
Rear Panel Ports 
PS/2 1  
USB 6 x USB 2.0  
IEEE 1394 1 x IEEE 1394a  
eSATA 2 x eSATA 3Gb/s  
S/PDIF Out 1x Optical, 1x Coaxial  
Audio Ports 6 Ports  
Onboard USB 
Onboard USB 4 x USB 2.0  
Onboard 1394 
Onboard 1394 1x 1394a  
Physical Spec 
Form Factor ATX  
Dimensions 12.0" x 9.6"  
Windows Vista Certified for Windows Vista  
Features 
Power Pin 24 Pin


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Well I can get it up to as high as 1290 but you have to find the right spot and it is at lower cpu speeds aswell. Also yes my board is a P35 but offically only supports 1066 ram.




Yes I know that. But my board only has "support" for ddr2 800. lol


----------



## DOM (Jan 28, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Orthos blend is one thing. Memtest will find errors more than any other. Did you boot memtest? If it is stable at 1200 are you gonna leave it there?



I'll test it before i go to bed in a lil bit 

and the Maximus Formula has 2-Phase DDR2  thats why he can OC the crap out of them 





> 2-Phase DDR2
> Special Memory power to release the true power of memory!
> With the embedded 2-Phase DDR2, this motherboard allows users to reach higher memory frequencies and enjoy better performance. Compared with only one phase solutions, this motherboard ensures longer power component lifespans and higher overclockability due to cooler temperatures and better efficiency.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice ram,i would'nt mind some of that.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 28, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Nice ram,i would'nt mind some of that.



I wouldn't of mind if Erocker didn't steal it from me!!! lol


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I wouldn't of mind if Erocker didn't steal it from me!!! lol




Your still struggling with that aren't you? lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 28, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Your still struggling with that aren't you? lol



nah, erocker is one of the best guys here! if it went to anyone else I'd be pissy.. well not really if the guy is like him.... I'm happy in ways! and i'm glad to see your sticks being how they are... It makes me want to go with them in my system when i can... building a "ceder mill's" system... lawl


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> nah, erocker is one of the best guys here! if it went to anyone else I'd be pissy.. well not really if the guy is like him.... I'm happy in ways! and i'm glad to see your sticks being how they are... It makes me want to go with them in my system when i can... building a "ceder mill's" system... lawl




Yeah, you wouldn't be disappointed. I'm curious as to why the egg delisted them though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 28, 2008)

There out of stock... so it looks like thats it... wait a day or so and see... it said it wouldn't come back till my birthday, and look it was back the next day... but its going to be a bummer if its out all the way!


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> There out of stock... so it looks like thats it... wait a day or so and see... it said it wouldn't come back till my birthday, and look it was back the next day... but its going to be a bummer if its out all the way!



Thats how it was when I bought mine. It said out of stock till Jan. 25 which would've been a week and half. Got home from work and for the hell of it I went and checked again and they were in stock.  Thats when I grabbed them for $106 and free shipping. But otherwise you can get them at transcends website. I think $136 maybe.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 28, 2008)

wow, i'm glad for you that it came into stock!!! lol good stuff good stuff...


----------



## erocker (Jan 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I wouldn't of mind if Erocker didn't steal it from me!!! lol



and I still haven't recieved one of the three processors I ordered!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> and I still haven't recieved one of the three processors I ordered!



3 processors!?!? I got my ceder mills today! going to oc the balls off it in 10. later guys!
and erocker your the man!


----------



## erocker (Jan 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> 3 processors!?!? I got my ceder mills today! going to oc the balls off it in 10. later guys!
> and erocker your the man!



One E8400 from Japan (hopefully it's an ES), two E8400's from ClubIt.  I din't want to wait the two weeks it's going to take for the one from Japan, and I the two from ClubIt, well, I'm going to put the better clocking one in my system, and the other one is going into a system I'm building for a customer.  Then when I get the proc from Japan, I'll test that out.  If it turns out to be an ES, I will sell it and buy something better than the Q9450 when the new quads come out.  I just can't wait to get my 3870x2 in a couple weeks to complete this sytem... for now.


----------



## DOM (Jan 28, 2008)

well its 8+hrs memtest error free happy  at 1200Mhz 

but thats with the cpu at 3.2GHz i run 3.6GHz with mem 1125Mhz


----------



## DOM (Jan 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> my E8400 is sold



I want a Q but no money


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well its 8+hrs memtest error free happy  at 1200Mhz
> 
> but thats with the cpu at 3.2GHz i run 3.6GHz with mem 1125Mhz



So what are you gonna do, stay where your at or go back? Some bench comparisons would be interesting. Although I think 3.6g on cpu would beat 1200mhz on ram. Your in the unofficial "1200mhz club"now  Good job man.


----------



## DOM (Jan 28, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> So what are you gonna do, stay where your at or go back? Some bench comparisons would be interesting. Although I think 3.6g on cpu would beat 1200mhz on ram. Your in the unofficial "1200mhz club"now  Good job man.


lol ive been there along time ago, i can get 1300+ but wont pass windows and got it to at 1300 but restarted   but what about this


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

I was just thinking. You can do both. Set your board at 400x9 with a 3 divider on ram.
3.6g on cpu and 1200mhz on ram right?


----------



## DOM (Jan 28, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> I was just thinking. You can do both. Set your board at 400x9 with a 3 divider on ram.
> 3.6g on cpu and 1200mhz on ram right?



LOL I dont have the 9X only 8X 

its 450X8 900Mhz, 1125Mhz 1350Mhz so on


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> lol ive been there along time ago, i can get 1300+ but wont pass windows and got it to at 1300 but restarted   but what about this



Sweet. Now was that a previous bench or did you already go back to 1125?


----------



## DOM (Jan 28, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Sweet. Now was that a previous bench or did you already go back to 1125?



just did it now


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> just did it now



Yeah, I forgot you don't have 9 multi. Well you always have the 1350 option lol


----------



## DOM (Jan 28, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Yeah, I forgot you don't have 9 multi. Well you always have the 1350 option lol



i think it would boot but wont make it through windows but i'll test it at 3.2Ghz 1200mhz


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 28, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> You can't even call these things sticks. More like boards. They look sweet and are freaking huge. lol



Those are huge lol. Very nice looking heatsinks, great ram. Grats on getting those!


----------



## trt740 (Jan 28, 2008)

back in stock http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820208343

112.00


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 29, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Those are huge lol. Very nice looking heatsinks, great ram. Grats on getting those!




Thanks man. Wile e turned me on to these. They are sweet looking.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 29, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Thanks man. Wile e turned me on to these. They are sweet looking.



they are unreal looking in person the picture doesn't do them justice.


----------



## DOM (Jan 29, 2008)

I think there ugly LOL dont like the green pcb 

but i'll take a pic of mine the ones i got back from rma dont have the clips just the hs stuck on each side


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 29, 2008)

trt740 said:


> they are unreal looking in person the picture doesn't do them justice.





Totally. Are you going to get another set?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 29, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Totally. Are you going to get another set?



Yes canceled my order from transcend


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 29, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Yes canceled my order from transcend




It will be interesting to see how high you can clock 4 of these beasts.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 29, 2008)

*well when you consider other companies offerings*



ntdouglas said:


> Thanks man. Wile e turned me on to these. They are sweet looking.



these are cheap compared to below sticks

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313007

http://computers.pricegrabber.com/laptop-memory/m/54601825/search=ddr2 9600/st=product/sv=title


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2008)

The transends are a piece of art! Its sweet how there doing!


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 29, 2008)

trt740 said:


> these are cheap compared to below sticks
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313007
> 
> http://computers.pricegrabber.com/laptop-memory/m/54601825/search=ddr2 9600/st=product/sv=title



Yeah there an excellent deal.


----------



## kaktus (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi to all, I'm from Italy, so excuse me for the "bad language"
Nice thread, I just ordered 2x1gb kit transcend1200 and hope will be happy....
So, see you for some screen


----------



## kaktus (Jan 30, 2008)

I got an E6850 and a P5Bdeluxe, so i think interesting for all... I hope will be lucky.....

No one tested cas 4 timings?


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 31, 2008)

kaktus said:


> I got an E6850 and a P5Bdeluxe, so i think interesting for all... I hope will be lucky.....
> 
> No one tested cas 4 timings?



Ya, definately post back and tell us how there working out for you . Screenies to please. Haven't tried cas 4. Maybe that should be your responsibility.


----------



## kaktus (Feb 2, 2008)

Nothing, nothing

At 1200mhz don't boot.
I tryed 2:3 and 4:5 divider, tried with one and two modules, in yellow and black slot, with all the sub timing, and all the voltage, I don't know what to do. They boot about 1150mhz but don't know if stable couse i don't interested, i needed about 1190mhz ( my configuration is 475x8 with ram at 1188...
The bios is the last, the 1226 (23/11/07) and i have no floppy to flasch something old...

Give me advice, i pray


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2008)

you shouldn't need a floppy to flash your bios.. go to asus website for it and it will show you what you need to do.. and if you f up, asus has a backup bios so if anything happens


----------



## DOM (Feb 2, 2008)

kaktus said:


> Nothing, nothing
> 
> At 1200mhz don't boot.
> I tryed 2:3 and 4:5 divider, tried with one and two modules, in yellow and black slot, with all the sub timing, and all the voltage, I don't know what to do. They boot about 1150mhz but don't know if stable couse i don't interested, i needed about 1190mhz ( my configuration is 475x8 with ram at 1188...
> ...


whats your NB volts at ?


----------



## erocker (Feb 3, 2008)

My sticks worked great in the hour or so my board worked, the bios even recognized them for 1200mhz!  Can't wait to get my new board again...


----------



## kaktus (Feb 3, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> whats your NB volts at ?



I keep it 24/7 at 1,45, but in this case i tryed all (1,55 and 1,65)

What bios you use? Mayb I try to change it?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> My sticks worked great in the hour or so my board worked, the bios even recognized them for 1200mhz!  Can't wait to get my new board again...



New board?? the Asus craped on you man??! Did I unsubscribe to the wrong thread?!?


----------



## trt740 (Feb 3, 2008)

it's not the ram I think some of the P35 and older boards just have trouble with DDR2 1200 . I read in all th DRR 1200 ram reviews on the egg people having trouble reaching full speed with all the different  ram makers DDr2 1200. I think most motherboard maker really did anticipate DDr2 1200 ram. It seems to be a bios issue.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 3, 2008)

what do you fellas think 4 gigs of this in a Xp machine useless or what?


----------



## kaktus (Feb 3, 2008)

I've flashed an old good bios (1216, the first that read fine my E6850), but the situation in just the same. From 1160 to 1200mhz no enter in win, at 1150 is also to be tested the stability.
nothing change with more nb voltage or v.dimm (tryed up to 2,45).
I've also tryed at cas 6, but nothing.
I've unmounted the heatspread to see the chip, and it is gmh.
Tomorrow i'll send the ram to my friend that has a p5bdeluxe that with the crucial ballistix traker run at 1200mhz with 2,15v stable so i'll see if the problem is the mb...


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 5, 2008)

kaktus said:


> I've flashed an old good bios (1216, the first that read fine my E6850), but the situation in just the same. From 1160 to 1200mhz no enter in win, at 1150 is also to be tested the stability.
> nothing change with more nb voltage or v.dimm (tryed up to 2,45).
> I've also tryed at cas 6, but nothing.
> I've unmounted the heatspread to see the chip, and it is gmh.
> Tomorrow i'll send the ram to my friend that has a p5bdeluxe that with the crucial ballistix traker run at 1200mhz with 2,15v stable so i'll see if the problem is the mb...



Like trt said, I think its the board. I'm at 1150 very stable. Tried 1200
and it booted in into windows and crashed. Then it rebooted into safe mode. Then I thought damn its gonna take the os with it and I just don't feel dealing with that right now. Got the itch again so I tried going up very slowly, same thing. At a certain speed I think 1180, it crashed in windows and rebooted into safe mode, and I just held my breath that it didn't corrupt my hard drives. I think the problem is the chipset. You need to hit the 1333 strap on chipset to loosen chipset timings like Dom did. On p5b I believe its 400fsb or 401fsb. I tried 401fsb and wouldn't even post. Cleared cmos and said f%&@ it.


----------



## erocker (Feb 5, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> New board?? the Asus craped on you man??! Did I unsubscribe to the wrong thread?!?



It was a bios flash gone to hell.  The bios flash utility f'd up, or the bios file was corrupt and it bricked the board.  I sent it back via UPS this morning.  Through previous experience with Neweggs RMA process, I'll probablly see my new board by the end of next week.:shadedshu  This does give me time to buy a new cooler though, If I can find a small w/c setup for under $60 (which is all I'm allowing myself to spend atm), or I'm thinking of getting a Silent Knight II, which will clear everything well, and would look damn nice with the motherboard.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 5, 2008)

trt740 said:


> what do you fellas think 4 gigs of this in a Xp machine useless or what?



32 or 64 bit os? Only 64 bit os will utilize all 4 gig of ram.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 6, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> 32 or 64 bit os? Only 64 bit os will utilize all 4 gig of ram.



No, but it will utilize 3.5 gigs, which is certainly better than 2 gigs, even in an xp system. No benches to prove it, but my system seems slightly faster when running several programs at once with 4 gigs of ram


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 6, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> No, but it will utilize 3.5 gigs, which is certainly better than 2 gigs, even in an xp system. No benches to prove it, but my system seems slightly faster when running several programs at once with 4 gigs of ram



So xp will run 3.5 gig duel channel? Also, I noticed you have sp3. Is that out already?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes, it will. Yeah, I've got sp3, but I'm not sure it's been officially released yet.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 7, 2008)

trt740 said:


> what do you fellas think 4 gigs of this in a Xp machine useless or what?




Well, did you get the other kit or what? I'd like to see how high they clock at 4x1.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 24, 2008)

I put theses sticks in my Ga P35 ds4 revision 2.0 board and they did DDR2 1350 so it's not the ram it's the chipset and bios. The P35 boards and below just were not designed for much more than DDR1200 but this Gigabyte P35 shows with the right bios they can do it. My Asus board won't go over DDR2 1290. I still like the Asus better. Didn't get the second set yet price spiked waiting for a rebate.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 24, 2008)

Your right on that. My cructials can't really get past 1200 on my blood iron. Just have to do with 1100 at 1:1... The ram still makes me want to go and get a pair.. I mean come on, a name like "Bloody aXe" as a system name sounds pretty nice!


----------



## erocker (Feb 24, 2008)

If you buy them, would you sell the Crucials?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 24, 2008)

How about we trade and we call it even!? Its still up in the air what I'm going for. I need to go from 1x2gb to 2x2gb so I'm lost on what to get... I know tansend is coming out with a set, just don't know when... 
But if your looking at them then I'll see what I can do!


----------



## hv43082 (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh, pricey ddr2...For that much you can get 4GB of Crucial and they will hit 1200 pretty easily.


----------

